
Facebook Planned to Spy on Android Phone Users, Internal Emails Reveal - jbegley
https://www.computerweekly.com/news/252458208/Facebook-planned-to-spy-on-Android-phone-users-internal-emails-reveal
======
greenyoda
Discussion here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19232132](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19232132)

